# Need recs for a bikini



## moonlit (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi

  	I want to buy a bikini from beachbunnyswimwear.com and cannot decide between the two.. can you girls help me choose please?

  	thanks!


----------



## fingie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the second one best (the one with solid black bottoms).


----------



## megan92 (Jan 20, 2011)

i think the design of the first one is cool.  not sure if i would wear it myself though haha.


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 22, 2011)

They both look very sexy, but from the way fashion trends go, the first one will stay in fashion longer than the second one. The second one has a lingerie-ish look to it, which is predicted to only last a few more seasons before it goes into the historical fashion trunk.

  	The bottoms of the first one makes the model look like she's wearing a thong with other random stripes across it though, lol. I like the solid black bottom of the second one more than the half black, half patterned bottoms of the first one... But if I had a choice, definitely the first one.

  	Also, if you want to look bold and sexy I would suggest a white bikini. Most women buy black bikinis because it slims down their appearance, but white gives a bolder look and shows off a nice killer tan on the beach


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the first one, I was actually eyeing it down myself because I'd love to have it lol.


----------

